# AtomLab TrailKing - 14.6in slammed chainstays, w/pics



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

still waiting on a few more small parts, but here are some pics of the rear wheel slammed in the stays. rear tire is a 26x2.2 Holy Roller. there's about 1/4in clearance in front and on side of the tire.



















the BB is pretty high on this frame. and check out the long top tube at 22.8in.










the geometry feels great. it's BMX-esque and i have a 45mm stem on order (vs. the 75mm i'm running now), hopefully to liven it up a bit. the bike is pretty slack with the tall fork.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

Polished XTR cranks, interesting


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

1/4 inch,...hope you don't knock your wheel out of true. Bike is BOSS:thumbsup:


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

27/12 gearing with 39 links of chain will give you a CS of 14.58.
With those cranks though, you'll probably have to go with big cogs.
32/15 and 41 links is 14.56"
34/15 and 42 is 14.8"


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

i'm running 32/15 with *42* links, so i guess i'm running it at 15.06in stays. oh well.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

bunnyhopbikes said:


> 1/4 inch,...hope you don't knock your wheel out of true. Bike is BOSS:thumbsup:


if my wheels are 1/4in out of lateral true, i definitely won't be riding them until they're repaired. 

current pics


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks pretty sweet! 15" chainstays are good, that's what I had my NS at.
Rollin 14.5 on 24s now, I could go to 14.25 if I got a half-link.


----------



## NightTrain311 (Aug 10, 2010)

ok guys stupid question here..... what exactly is the advantage of slammed chainstays? is it better geo/shorter wheelbase??


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

for the manual sweet spot


----------



## NightTrain311 (Aug 10, 2010)

i ride an eastern nighttrain and i guess they built in the perfect manny sweet spot lol. Awesome bike though man i love the lab tk's, I am running the same forks, love em!


----------

